# Shoulder Holster



## chiefnpd (Mar 18, 2010)

Delete please,
Thanks,


----------



## sig225 (Aug 30, 2010)

If I had to choose for that particular model, I'd go for an IWB or even OWB at 3'oclock. Don Hume has some excellent holster choices for the CW9 series.


----------



## chiefnpd (Mar 18, 2010)

*Chiefnpd*

Thank you sir.
I have both IWB and OWB. Just looking for a shoulder holster.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

I like shoulder holsters and think they are very comfortable especially for a heavy gun. However they are pretty poor choices for conceal carry unless under a suit or button/zipped up coat. I seldom wear mine unless it is cold weather and I'm going to be outside with a jacket or hunting.


----------



## Glenn-SC (Sep 6, 2009)

I use a 5.11 Tactical Holster Shirt.

It wears under a T-shirt and holds anything from my 1911 to a PPK.

But it is "hot"! Not a SC Summer carry option.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Your "chiefnpd" seems to indicate a cop. If that's true, you might get better feedback from your associates in the department. They might have more experience with daily shoulder-rig use than anyone else here.

In my slight experience, a shoulder rig causes slow presentations, and it's difficult to conceal unless you have your jackets specially altered.
That said, I direct you to Galco. They sell extremely fine factory-made leather goods. Click on: Galco holsters; Holsters; Gun holster, pistol holsters, western holsters, shoulder holsters, leather holster and Glock holsters


----------



## chiefnpd (Mar 18, 2010)

*chiefnpd*

I was a police officer for 26yrs. I have moved across the country so no longer have personal contacts. I live in So Cal. and was having trouble locating a shoulder holster for the cw9 with ct. Thanks for all the comments.


----------

